# pimp my Kania twenty-four



## Wiesbaden_Er (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

die Suche nach einem leichten (!) Fahrrad in 24" ist beendet .. es wurde ein Kania twentyfour.

Das Fahrrad wird vornehmlich im Stadtverkehr genutzt werden, wohl ausschließlich auf befestigten Wegen.
Dennoch war das Thema Gewicht ausschlaggebend (gegenüber dem scool XXLite oder auch dem woom 5).
2 Geschwister werden es erben dürfen.

Dennoch soll es für den Straßenverkehr modifiziert werden, auch wenn es Gewicht kostet ..
- Speichenreflektoren (muss)
- Gepäckträger (soll, dann in schwarz)
- Kettenschutz (sollte)
- Schutzbleche (muss, mitgegeben wurden einfache Plastik .. ich vermute aber, dass die nicht mit einem Gepäckträger funktionieren)
und Licht (fest installiert). Kann ein Nabendynamo werden, ich denke aber auch über Reelight (nur zum gesehen werden) nach.

Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für passende und leichte Teile ? Gerne auch gebraucht....


PS: nachdem ich weiß wie anstrengend Fahrradkauf ist ... plane ich schon mal das 26" Rad ...


----------



## trolliver (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Wiesbadener,

gute Entscheidung. Foto?

Wäre auch von den Schutzblechen her nicht schlecht, vielleicht kann man die mitgegebenen nämlich doch gut nutzen, vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Gepäckträger, dann spart man sich die Streben uns somit Gewicht. Schau mal in meinen Thread, da habe ich das mit einem 20" so gemacht. Bleche waren die Bleumels von SKS.

Gepäckträger fällt mir als erstes Racktime light-it ein, gibt es für alle Größen.

Licht: ich habe mich für Nady entschieden und würde es immer wieder so machen. Reelight ist doch mehr zum gesehen Werden, doch auf dem 24er braucht er auch etwas zum Sehen. Hast du vorn Felgen- oder Scheibenbremse?

Speichenreflektoren: da nehme ich diese Sticks für die Speichen, gibt's immer mal billig bei Aldi, damit kann man dann das ganze Laufrad bestücken.

Kettenschutz: bei uns nur ein "einfacher" Ring aus Alu, sonst bin ich überfragt. Ist sowas nicht bei Kania dabei?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (8. Februar 2014)

Fotos...

Nun ein Kania twentyfour ..sieht aus wie ein Kania twentyfour ..




Aber dennoch. Ich habe zunächst die mitgegebenen Schutzbleche versucht etwas anzupassen.. vorne ist es so weit stimmig .. hinten geht es noch gar nicht. Ich werde wohl sks montieren.

Entweder skr Velo junior http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Radschützer&i=11165&VELO 55 JUNIOR
oder sks blumels B53 http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Radschützer&i=6208801430&BLUEMELS
Die Entscheidung hat aber noch Zeit ... zunächst tun es auch die vorhandenen.

Gepäckträger wird wohl der racktime kid-it in schwarz 24" (bei racktime ist der aber auf der homepage nicht mehr gelistet .. hmmm)

Alternativen sind gerne gesehen ...

Bleibt das Licht. Noch hat es etwas Zeit ..unsere Tochter wird noch nicht abends alleine im dunkeln / zur Schule fahren. Aus dem Fundus hab ich zunächst ein altes E-Rücklicht modifiziert (2 Bohrung in den Schnellverschluss) und mit Kabelbindern unter dem Sattel fixiert. Mal eben geklaut ist es nicht und zum Batteriewechsel ist es schnell gelöst. Optimal ist auch das nicht, wenn das Shirt über den Sattel fällt ... ist es aus mit dem Licht.


 


Reflektoren waren ebenfalls noch im Fundus vorhanden, die 3M Speichensticks gefallen mir auch nur halb...



Aber dennoch.. das Rad fährt und meine Tochter hat Spass am Radfahren gefunden.. und jammert nicht mehr über die Steigungen (und davon gibt es in Wiesbaden genug)

Mehr zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt
- Laufrad vorne mit Nabendynamo ....

Frage: Kann man die Schnellspanner gegen etwa sinnvolles anderes austauschen? Felgen werden wohl in absehbarer Zeit nur zu Hause (und hoffentlich nur von mir) ausgebaut...


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Februar 2014)

zb http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9263

Das Schutzblech würde ich aber am VR noch tiefer hängen, sodass es zwischen der Bremse ist.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (8. Februar 2014)

Zur Achse... da gab es doch auch noch "Spezialmuttern" oder ?

Schutzblech tiefer... geht mit dem mitgelieferten Winkel nicht .. Freigang zur Bremse ist vorhanden... Wie gesagt ..optimal sind die Schutzbleche nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem bei meinem SKS Schutzblech gehabt und habs einfach mit einem Stahlstück (abgesägter Winkel) verlängert.

Die Inbusachsen gibt es mit einem 0815 Inbus und dann noch als "Pitlock" System: da gibts dann einen Spezial Schlüssel. Ist relativ teuer. Gibt's aber eben auch (glaube ich) als Nachbau von einem anderen Hersteller.

Edit Links:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=543&products_id=4148
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=543&products_id=5428
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=543&products_id=5551


----------



## trifi70 (8. Februar 2014)

Tranzx Achsen mit 5Kant Schlüssel sind robust und nicht mit normalen Werkzeug zu öffnen (außer Rohrzange).


----------



## trolliver (8. Februar 2014)

Zum Schutzblech: ich habe ein Stück Alustreifen zum Verlängern der Winkelachse genommen, so daß es vorn unter die Bremse kam. So geht's allerdings genauso, ich fand es nur optisch schöner. Na ja, dafür hat man die angeflickte Verlängerung auf der anderen Seite.

Ich habe vorn und hinten ganz normale Inbus-Spannachsen genommen für 10 bis 12 Euro. Gewicht sehr niedrig. Ich möchte in erster Linie Streiche in der Schule verhindern und glaube nicht, daß die Kinder da mit Inbusschlüsseln rumlaufen, nur um solche Streiche zu spielen. Bis dahin hat Philipp jedoch noch 1 1/2 Jahre Zeit, da werde ich ihn auch noch drauf anspitzen.


----------



## Taurus1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es hier eigentlich was neues? Nach langer Forumabwesenheit muss ich mir auch mal wieder Gedanken um ein neues Rad für meine Tochter machen. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Twentyfour Large werden.
Ob Standard oder modifiziert, muss ich mal sehen. Wird auf jeden Fall 2mal vererbt und dabei dann wahrscheinlich upgegradet, oder wie schimpft sich das.
Verkehrstauglich? Wahrscheinlich Akkubeleuchtung und Steckschutzbleche, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber ohne Gepäckträger.

Hab mich mal kurz über Alternativen schlau gemacht, aber Kaniabikes bieten für mich immer noch das beste Gesamtpaket (persönliche Meinung).


----------



## trifi70 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Hr. Fischer ist wie eh sehr engagiert und denkt voraus: andere Hersteller stampfen 26" komplett ein, er profitiert davon und bringt eine neue Linie. Ich war selbst schon kurz davor, mir passendes Material fürn schmalen Taler ins Lager zu legen, bevor es nix mehr gibt. Aber nun warte ich mal in Ruhe ab, was sich an der Front tut.

Leider hat er im Zuge der Konzentration auf die neuen Bikes den von uns (bzw. den Töchtern) sehr geliebten Funtrailer leise zu Grabe getragen... 

Interessant wird noch die Entwicklung bei kubikes zu verfolgen sein. Die kleinen 16er und 20er sind bisher sehr ansprechend. Mal sehen, wann die nächsten Größen nachgeschoben werden (hängt halt am Nachwuchs, denke mal so wie der wächst werden passend die Räder entwickelt).

Supurb und Woom sind mindestens noch erwähnenswert. Federleicht was für gut Betuchte. Falls ich was vergessen haben sollte: sorry, es werden immer mehr und inzwischen zum Merken schon fast zu viele.  Gut für uns und die Nachwuchsradfahrer.


----------

